# Why is 150 fr/140 rear a good choice?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

After my 100HT and a 120 HT last year i got a FS 130/120.
I am curious what would be the benefits if i changed to a 150/140?
What would be the downsides?
PS. I mean switching bike.


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

it would be easier to help you if you would provide details as your post is generic as hell

depends on several factors like what you are doing with the bike (xc? freeride? downhill? urban?), on your weight, the terrain, the quality of the suspensions
it could benefit you just as much as not make any difference at all or even turn your bike into a pogo stick, as said, it depends


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

33red said:


> After my 100HT and a 120 HT last year i got a FS 130/120.
> I am curious what would be the benefits if i changed to a 150/140?
> What would be the downsides?


If you change to 150/140, you'll have more suspension travel.
Assuming you want more travel, that's the potential upside BUT more than likely it'll be impossible for you to get there due to physical limitations of the frame.
Downsides: 1) you probably can't fit the frame with a longer shock to increase travel as mentioned above and 2) if you install a fork much longer than intended by the frame manufacturer, you'll chopper the bike and handling will go to hell.
Right way: buy a bike with the amount of travel you want in the first place rather than trying to mod a pig into a dress.
=sParty


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I assume you're talking about changing bikes, and not just your suspension on your current bike? If so, obviously, you'd be on a bike with more suspension. And probably different geometry (such as slacker HTA, longer WB, etc) and a little heavier. So it would probably be more capable for rougher, steeper terrain but not quite as efficient in more rolling or flatter stuff. Again, it just depends on your riding and terrain which trade-offs you're willing to make.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I meant replacing this bike for a bit more suspension. I do not focus on speed.
I enjoy some climbing, some flow and some technical.
I do not have a car so i am not always on nice single tracks.
Some times i am on trails used for fat when snow covers many rocks,
some times i enjoy trails that are mainly used by people jogging or walking with their dogs.
Before covid i did a few demos and was not attracted by 160/150 but it might be their bar.
Over the years i got used to narrower bars, now i like 600.


----------



## pushie (Aug 3, 2020)

Bigger isn't always better. Unless there is an actual reason why you think you need more suspension, you probably don't. Are you hitting big trail features and bottoming out often? Are you having to run the suspension firmer to avoid bottoming out often and this is having a negative affect on handling or comfort? Have you set up the suspension correctly in the first place?

Sounds like you pedal a lot which means you're likely better off staying on a more trail orientated shorter travel bike.

In general (but not always, depends on a number of factors) more suspension will allow the bike to descend better (faster) but will be less efficient at pedalling.

Don't just keep blindly throwing money at new bikes with bigger suspension because you think its an upgrade. Its only an upgrade if you need the features the new bike has to achieve what you want to achieve on the bike.

Without knowing what you have and its specs though, it is difficult for anyone to give any real perspective on your question.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

33red said:


> I meant replacing this bike for a bit more suspension. I do not focus on speed.
> I enjoy some climbing, some flow and some technical.
> I do not have a car so i am not always on nice single tracks.
> Some times i am on trails used for fat when snow covers many rocks,
> ...


160/150 is usually a downhill oriented bike. You current bike with 130/120 sounds good for what you do.

You are running 600mm wide bars on your current bike?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

prj71 said:


> 160/150 is usually a downhill oriented bike. You current bike with 130/120 sounds good for what you do.
> 
> You are running 600mm wide bars on your current bike?


Ya, i like being able to ride pass a rider or walker and it opens up more potential lines.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd agree with prk71. The 130/120 you have sounds like what you could get the most out of. Once you go above 140, bikes with that amount of travel tend to have a different design and purpose than what you describe your riding as. Based on your riding description, I'd max out at 140/130 (f/r) with lockout (or near lockout) capabilities.


----------

